# Cadillac motobike



## chris.penaloza.90 (Jun 8, 2014)

This Saturday seemed like any old weekend day, never did I expect to end up with this bike. It got offered to me as a trade for my straight bar Schwinn . Been wanting a motostyle bike for awhile but are always in the $1000 range. Yeah it's missing some pieces but I plan on keeping it ratty and ridable. Never heard of this brand bike, and holy fckn cow do I love the tool box hanging tank, if anyone. Cares to contribute any info or comments please feel free

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (Jun 8, 2014)

Cadillac was a common Schwinn badging and from what I can see about the frame details, it looks pretty Schwinn-like. Fork and seat stays look right, maybe circa 1930-33ish.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 8, 2014)

The fat front tire looks cool


----------



## chris.penaloza.90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks jpromo for the info

Balloon tyre , I hope to put those tires on that brown color and cream rims compliment the patina of the bike so well


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 9, 2014)

SICK!  Diggin the white ball end grips!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 9, 2014)

*score*

good trade


----------

